# Loyal to County dressage saddles, but should I look at others?



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been dragging my feet for awhile on buying a new saddle, but whenever I see pictures of myself riding, I know I need a new one because the seat is really too small for me. It fits my mare, but I think I'd be a lot more comfortable with something a bit bigger.

When I bought her, she came with a nice old County dressage saddle. I keep meaning to get all the measurements and markings off the saddle when I'm out at the barn, but I know it's an older model, possibly a "Competitor." It's been reflocked a couple of times, and the billets probably could stand to be replaced, but otherwise, it's been great for me. Really comfortable, despite being too small, and has held up great with admittedly limited care and attention.

I tend to be a "brand loyal" person, and since I've had such a good experience with this one, I'm inclined to buy another County, just a bit larger. However, I thought it would be worthwhile to see if anyone who has ridden in a County would recommend something even better. Here are my needs:

1. I do NOT show, so something older and in schooling condition is just fine. 
2. Would prefer black
3. Would like to stay $1000 or under, and I see no reason to buy something new
4. I have short legs but like to ride with a fairly long leg. I'm 5'3" and my mare is about 14.1
5. Mare is a bit pudgy in the belly (think broody belly) but I need to take a look at current saddle to see what the tree size is

So, anyone think of any "must try" brands that I should attempt to trial alongside a County before committing to my next saddle?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was eventing I tried about 8 or 9 brands of dressage saddles before I found one that fit Hank. I ended up finding 2 that fit him well, 1 being County. The other was Theo Sommer. I ended up getting a used Sommer diplomat and it was the greatest saddle I ever rode in.
If County fits your mare well, I would guess Sommer will fit equally as well. Maybe you can find one to try out and see?


----------

